# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  90 ساعت مطالعه در هفته آرزوی من

## mpaarshin

سلام بچه ها خوب هستین؟؟

بچه ها شاید شما هم اینجوری باشین که پشت کنکوری هستین اما ساعت مطالعتون کمه در هفته
من خودم روزی میانگین 8-9 ساعت میخونم دوست دارم برسونمش به 13 ساعت ولی همین 8 ساعت که میخونم خسته میشم
میخواستم ببینم راهکاری دارین که از تفریحات دورو اطرفام بزنم مثل جامعه های مجازی و غیره و ساعت درسمو برسونم به اون میزان 13 ساعت؟؟

----------


## dorsa20

گوشیتونو بندازین سطل اشغاللللللل.....به همین هلووووویی....به همین خوشمزگییییی......

----------


## ah.at

تا خودت خودتو از همه چیز محروم نکنی نمیتونی به این خاستت برسی . خودت باید گوشی لپ تاپ کامپیوتر و ... همه رو جم کنی پرت کنی دور .
حتی اگه اونا رو جم کردی بازم کمه و یه خطر بزرگتر تو رو تهدید میکنه اونم موووووووووووووووووووووووو  وودم .
ینی تیکه تیکش کنااااااااااااا

----------


## mpaarshin

> تا خودت خودتو از همه چیز محروم نکنی نمیتونی به این خاستت برسی . خودت باید گوشی لپ تاپ کامپیوتر و ... همه رو جم کنی پرت کنی دور .
> حتی اگه اونا رو جم کردی بازم کمه و یه خطر بزرگتر تو رو تهدید میکنه اونم موووووووووووووووووووووووو  وودم .
> ینی تیکه تیکش کنااااااااااااا


بابا چطوری ثبت نام کنم چطوری خبرا رو بخونم چطوری بیام انجمن

----------


## ah.at

> بابا چطوری ثبت نام کنم چطوری خبرا رو بخونم چطوری بیام انجمن



هیچی 5 ماه خودتو زندونی کن .
اصا بری زندون درس بخونی به جان خودم رتبه یک میای . چون فقط چیزی جز درس خوندن دیه نداری . :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Forgotten

اقا رتبه برتر ها هم دیگه روزای تعطیل بیشتر از 11 ساعت نمیخونن 
زیاد فشار نیار دوست من 
چند تا چیز مهمه :

کیفیت مطالعه 
تداوم مطالعه 
نعادل مطالعه 

موفق باشی

----------


## nzn

> بابا چطوری ثبت نام کنم چطوری خبرا رو بخونم چطوری بیام انجمن


آقا اینا بهونس خودمن همینجوریما اما مگه اونایی که نت نداشتن نتونستن کنکور ثبت نام کنن؟کافی نت واسه همینه خب...
اگه خبرایی که سرکاریه و باعث میشه فکرمون مشغول شه و هیچ سودی ندارن ،نخونین چی میشه مگه؟

----------


## nzn

> هیچی 5 ماه خودتو زندونی کن .
> اصا بری زندون درس بخونی به جان خودم رتبه یک میای . چون فقط چیزی جز درس خوندن دیه نداری .


چی کار کنیم فقط 5 ماه بازداشت داشته باشه؟نه بیشتر نه کمتر

----------


## ah.at

> چی کار کنیم فقط 5 ماه بازداشت داشته باشه؟نه بیشتر نه کمتر



هیچی بره بگه منو 5 ماه بفرستین بازداشت خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Saeed735

ببین ساعت مطالعه زیاد مشکلی نداره ولی شرط داره..اینکه این ساعت مطالعه تداوم داشته باشه....مهمتراز همه کیفیت حفظ بشه...کیفیت خیلی مهمه....


برای رسیدن به ساعت مطالعه بالا باید به تدریج پیش برو....دوروز یه بار یه ربع اضافه کن..اینطوری دوهفته بعد میبینی خیلی راحت رسیدی....سنگ بزرگ نشانه نزدنه...یه دفعه ای عمل نکن

----------


## mpaarshin

> اقا رتبه برتر ها هم دیگه روزای تعطیل بیشتر از 11 ساعت نمیخونن 
> زیاد فشار نیار دوست من 
> چند تا چیز مهمه :
> 
> کیفیت مطالعه 
> تداوم مطالعه 
> نعادل مطالعه 
> 
> موفق باشی


اره اینا مهمه ولی ساعت مطالعه هم مهمه تو کنکور کیفیت به خودی خود اهمیتی نداره

----------


## mpaarshin

> ببین ساعت مطالعه زیاد مشکلی نداره ولی شرط داره..اینکه این ساعت مطالعه تداوم داشته باشه....مهمتراز همه کیفیت حفظ بشه...کیفیت خیلی مهمه....
> 
> 
> برای رسیدن به ساعت مطالعه بالا باید به تدریج پیش برو....دوروز یه بار یه ربع اضافه کن..اینطوری دوهفته بعد میبینی خیلی راحت رسیدی....سنگ بزرگ نشانه نزدنه...یه دفعه ای عمل نکن


خب اینجوری خیلی طول میده اضافه شه برسه به 13 ساعت نمیشه روزی یه ربع اضافه کرد؟

----------


## ah.at

> ببین ساعت مطالعه زیاد مشکلی نداره ولی شرط داره..اینکه این ساعت مطالعه تداوم داشته باشه....مهمتراز همه کیفیت حفظ بشه...کیفیت خیلی مهمه....
> 
> 
> برای رسیدن به ساعت مطالعه بالا باید به تدریج پیش برو....دوروز یه بار یه ربع اضافه کن..اینطوری دوهفته بعد میبینی خیلی راحت رسیدی....سنگ بزرگ نشانه نزدنه...یه دفعه ای عمل نکن



حرفت کاملا درسته .
ولی شخص به شخص فرق میکنه .
من شخصا اینجوری که گفتی نمیتونم عمل کنم .
همون یه دفه ای شرو میکنم تا تهش هم میرم بدون خستگی .
من از روز اول با 14 شرو کردم الانم با 14 ادامه میدم . خسته هم نشدم .
البته از کنکور که خسته هستم ولی نه اون خسته ای که برای ساعت مطالعه بالاست . همون زدگی از کتاب اونم به شدت و یکباره .

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


سلام بچه ها خوب هستین؟؟

بچه ها شاید شما هم اینجوری باشین که پشت کنکوری هستین اما ساعت مطالعتون کمه در هفته
من خودم روزی میانگین 8-9 ساعت میخونم دوست دارم برسونمش به 13 ساعت ولی همین 8 ساعت که میخونم خسته میشم
میخواستم ببینم راهکاری دارین که از تفریحات دورو اطرفام بزنم مثل جامعه های مجازی و غیره و ساعت درسمو برسونم به اون میزان 13 ساعت؟؟


سلام
این نظر شخصی بنده ست
سال قبل خیلیا بودن که مطالعه رو برای ساعات پایانی شب یا عصر نگه میداشتن , وخب سخت هم نبود حدس زدن این موضوع , که با گذشت ساعاتی از همان روز و نزدیکی به انتهای روز , طرف نهایتا ساعت مطالعش خیلی افت میکرد یا حتی باعث میشد با دیدن حجم زیاد مطالب و درسا در ساعت باقی مونده بی خیال خوندن بشه و نهایتا پاس بده مطالعه رو به فردای روز بعد و.....
منظور اینکه سعی کنید پس از بیداری نهایتا پس از یک ریکاوری کوتاه شروع به مطالعه کنین , دنیای مجازی و سایر سرگرمی هاتون رو هم کنترل کنید , اگر هم سخته برای خودتون به یکی از اعضای خانواده این مسئولیت رو بسپارید.*

----------


## mpaarshin

> حرفت کاملا درسته .
> ولی شخص به شخص فرق میکنه .
> من شخصا اینجوری که گفتی نمیتونم عمل کنم .
> همون یه دفه ای شرو میکنم تا تهش هم میرم بدون خستگی .
> من از روز اول با 14 شرو کردم الانم با 14 ادامه میدم . خسته هم نشدم .
> البته از کنکور که خسته هستم ولی نه اون خسته ای که برای ساعت مطالعه بالاست . همون زدگی از کتاب اونم به شدت و یکباره .


جدا 14 ساعت میخونی؟؟ چطوری؟؟ چند ساعت میخوابی؟

----------


## Saeed735

> حرفت کاملا درسته .
> ولی شخص به شخص فرق میکنه .
> من شخصا اینجوری که گفتی نمیتونم عمل کنم .
> همون یه دفه ای شرو میکنم تا تهش هم میرم بدون خستگی .
> من از روز اول با 14 شرو کردم الانم با 14 ادامه میدم . خسته هم نشدم .
> البته از کنکور که خسته هستم ولی نه اون خسته ای که برای ساعت مطالعه بالاست . همون زدگی از کتاب اونم به شدت و یکباره .


بله خب....طرفی داریم یه دفعه ای شروع میکنه...نفریم داریم نمیتونه...الان ایشون میگه این ساعت مطالعه برام یه ارزو هستش....پس بهتره کم کم بره...
وگرنه اگه انگیزهه وجود داشته باشه....ادم روزی 1 ساعتم میتونه بخوابه....

چرخ برهم زنم گر غیر مرادم باشد..من نه انم که زبونی کشم از چرخ و فلک

----------


## Saeed735

> خب اینجوری خیلی طول میده اضافه شه برسه به 13 ساعت نمیشه روزی یه ربع اضافه کرد؟


نه کم کم ...زیاده خواه نباش....کم کم


اینترنتم حذف کن..بخصوص صبح هارو با اینترنت شروع نکن...

----------


## ah.at

> جدا 14 ساعت میخونی؟؟ چطوری؟؟ چند ساعت میخوابی؟



4 تا 5 ساعت

----------


## mpaarshin

> 4 تا 5 ساعت


من زیر 8 ساعت نمیشه اصلا یعنی زیر 8 ساعت بخوابم تا شب خوابم میاد اینم معضلیه

----------


## ah.at

> من زیر 8 ساعت نمیشه اصلا یعنی زیر 8 ساعت بخوابم تا شب خوابم میاد اینم معضلیه



عادت کردی .
اگه تایم زمان درس خوندنتو عوض کنی درست میشه . مثلا شب دیر تر بخابی . در عوض دیگه نیازی نیست ساعت 6 صب بیدار شی .

----------


## Yaghi

یا ابلفض  :Yahoo (21):  روزی 9 ساعت میخونی میخوای بکنی 13 ساعت  :Yahoo (21):  ناموسن شما چجور میخونید اصن چی میخونید که این همه طول میده  :Yahoo (21):  وژدانن من هنوز واسه کنکور شروع نکردم میخوام از 1 اسفند شروع کنم اتفاقا برنامه هم ریختم درست تموم میکنم... خلاصه یه چیز بهت بگم تو درس میخونی پول در بیاری همین زحمتو میزدی به کار الان واسه خودن سرمایه داری بودی  :Yahoo (4):  ولی اگه میخوای واقعا 13 ساعت بخونی به نظرم میشه تو 8 ساعت میخوابی بکنش 6- 7 ساعت 13 ساعت هم که میخونی رو هم میشه 19 - 20 ساعت از 4 ساعت 2 ساعتش حموم و دسشویی و غذا  :Yahoo (21):  2 ساعت هم یه استراحت... دیگه این 4 ساعت رو بین درس خوندت پخش کن که اذیت هم نشی یه چیز دیگه هست هر شبکه اجتماعی که هستی بزن دی اکتیو کن بره... :Yahoo (112):  وقتی میرید تجربی همین میشه دیگه  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## BacheMosbat

ماشالله من که یه روز سه ساعت یبار چهار ساعت یبار یه ساعت نهایتشم هفت ساعت میانگین بگیر در طول هفته روزی چهار ساعت بس وقت هدر میدم
ارزومه رو روزی شیش ساعت ثابت بشم :\

----------


## H03ein

*ما رو باش ...

رکوردمون روزی 1.5 ساعته*  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mr Sky

بهت تکنیک pomodoro را پیشنهاد میکنم
.
.
.تو نت سرچ کن:
"pomodoro انچمن کنکور"
.
.
.

----------


## Mr Sky

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://f...0bhJoUujliTj-w

----------


## sahar95

> هیچی 5 ماه خودتو زندونی کن .
> اصا بری زندون درس بخونی به جان خودم رتبه یک میای . چون فقط چیزی جز درس خوندن دیه نداری .



بنظر من که اینجوری اصن جوااب نمیده ...خ.دتو اذیت نکن.....شما اگه 7 صبح ر درست باشی ینی نیم ساعت قبلش بیدارباش..


بعد نوش جان کردن صبحونه درسو شروع کن.... تا ساعت 13 بخووووووووووووون فقط .. گوشی و نت و کامپیوتر و ...همه تعطیل.

تا اینجا شد6ساعت که یکم هم استراحت داشته باشی خب5 س مفید... بعدش تا 15 نماز و ناهار واستراحت اصلی..


15 بازشروع کن تا 6 عصر ..باز 3 ساعت که مفیدش حالا2ونیم.نباید دیگهاینجا زیاد استراحت کنی چون قبلش تایم براش داشتی...

بعد نماز مغرب وعشا تا6ونیم. 6ونیم شروع تا 10ونیم. 4 ساعت ک مفیدش 3. بعدش شام.... البته اگه مث من دیر شام میخوری ... :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112): 

تا اینجا شده 10 ساعت ونیم مطالعه مفید شما... بعد شام بازم جون داشتی خب ادامه میدی ... از 10ونیم تا 11 مال خودت برا شام و....

11 تا 12 هم ا ساعت . 11ساعتونیم مطالعه مفید شما ..خب برو بخواب دییگه.. 6ونیم صب بیداری...  این برنامه پیشنهادی من و اگه الان8 ساعتی خب 11 ساعت عالیه... بیشتر از این که وافعا باید همت زیاااااااااد داشته باشی....

موفق باشی.

----------


## sahar95

[QUOTE=H03ein;736446]*ما رو باش ...

رکوردمون روزی 1.5 ساعته*  :Yahoo (35): 



 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  

شوخی میکنه دادش مون... جدی نگیرن اعضا فروم...]

----------


## ah.at

با این برنامه میتونی روزی 12 ساعت درس بخونی .

----------


## atena.kh

من پارسال توی عید14ساعت میخواندم :Y (403):  :Y (403):

----------


## mahyar70

اولا" که زیادی درس خوندن هم اینجوری خوب نیست . 
دوما" از خوابت نزن وگرنه درجا میزنی . در طول شبانه روز باید 8.30-7.30 ساعت خواب مفید داشته باشی برای این که بتونی روز پر انرژی داشته باشی . 
کم بخوابی هرچی بخونی یا خوب متوجه نمیشی یا خسته کننده میشه برات . 
اگه مطلب رو یاد بگیرید خیلی بهتره تا این که حفظ کنید . (با یاد گیریش باز با ی دوره معمولی همه چیز یادتون میاد . ولی با حفظ کردن نه روز از نو .... )

----------


## asalshah

مهم کیفیت نه کمیت....اتفاقا چند روز پیش یکی از دوستامو دیدم پزشکی دولتی قبول شد گفت من فقط روزی 8 ساعت ولی با اراده میخوندم......اگه نظم داشته باشی موفقی

----------


## Catman

> سلام بچه ها خوب هستین؟؟
> 
> بچه ها شاید شما هم اینجوری باشین که پشت کنکوری هستین اما ساعت مطالعتون کمه در هفته
> من خودم روزی میانگین 8-9 ساعت میخونم دوست دارم برسونمش به 13 ساعت ولی همین 8 ساعت که میخونم خسته میشم
> میخواستم ببینم راهکاری دارین که از تفریحات دورو اطرفام بزنم مثل جامعه های مجازی و غیره و ساعت درسمو برسونم به اون میزان 13 ساعت؟؟


سلام
به عنوان کسی که پارسال روزانه 15-17ساعت هم میخوندم میگم اگر میبینین کشش مغزتون همین حد هست  این کار رو نکنین که فقط تایم مطالعه رو افزایش بدین چون از یک جایی به بعد میشه صرفا خوندن بدون هیچ مفهومی و این باعث میشه فقط مغزتون خسته شه و مغزتون زمان ازمون هیچ بازدهی نداشته باشه.بنظر من چون پشت کنکور هستین 10 ساعت کافیه چون تقریبا تمام دروس رو سال قبل یک دور هم که شده خوندین.ولی یکی از راهکارها اینکه هرروز یک ربع از میزان خوابتون کم کنین و یک ربع به میزان خوندنتون اضافه کنین.
موفق باشین..... .

----------


## doctor reza

ان شالله چندروزدیگه مدرسم تموم میشه میام میگم چطورروزی13ساعت خوند

----------


## Huot

> سلام بچه ها خوب هستین؟؟
> 
> بچه ها شاید شما هم اینجوری باشین که پشت کنکوری هستین اما ساعت مطالعتون کمه در هفته
> من خودم روزی میانگین 8-9 ساعت میخونم دوست دارم برسونمش به 13 ساعت ولی همین 8 ساعت که میخونم خسته میشم
> میخواستم ببینم راهکاری دارین که از تفریحات دورو اطرفام بزنم مثل جامعه های مجازی و غیره و ساعت درسمو برسونم به اون میزان 13 ساعت؟؟


آرزو بر جوانان عیب نیست

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام بچه ها خوب هستین؟؟
> 
> بچه ها شاید شما هم اینجوری باشین که پشت کنکوری هستین اما ساعت مطالعتون کمه در هفته
> من خودم روزی میانگین 8-9 ساعت میخونم دوست دارم برسونمش به 13 ساعت ولی همین 8 ساعت که میخونم خسته میشم
> میخواستم ببینم راهکاری دارین که از تفریحات دورو اطرفام بزنم مثل جامعه های مجازی و غیره و ساعت درسمو برسونم به اون میزان 13 ساعت؟؟


8 ساعت؟  :Yahoo (77): 

آفا نابود شدما  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Huot

سلام ، با زندانی کردن و اینا جلو نرو
چون بعد کنکور درسا خیلی سخت تره تو هر رشته ای اگه بخوای بخونی از دبیرستان سخت تره ازهرکی می خوای بپرس ، خودت یه کتابو ببین قطر یه کتاب دانشگاه یا جزوه اش اندازه کل کتابای ماس
فقط خواستم بگم با علاقه و انتخاب آزاد برو جلو با زندانی کردن و اینا اولا کع اصلا نمیتونی بتونی هم بعد کنکور کم میاری و دانشگا

----------


## mahsa77

> سلام بچه ها خوب هستین؟؟
> 
> بچه ها شاید شما هم اینجوری باشین که پشت کنکوری هستین اما ساعت مطالعتون کمه در هفته
> من خودم روزی میانگین 8-9 ساعت میخونم دوست دارم برسونمش به 13 ساعت ولی همین 8 ساعت که میخونم خسته میشم
> میخواستم ببینم راهکاری دارین که از تفریحات دورو اطرفام بزنم مثل جامعه های مجازی و غیره و ساعت درسمو برسونم به اون میزان 13 ساعت؟؟


سلام
یه چند بار این کارو انجام بدین ببینید واقعا بازده دارین یا نه؟؟؟؟
چه  فایده اگر 5 ساعت افزایش مطالعه داشته باشید درحالیکه دیگه مختون نمیکشه!!!!
خودتون هم گفتین که با 8ساعت خوندن خسته میشید پس به نظر من به همین ساعت مطالعه اکتفا کنید وگرنه باید ریسک بزرگی رو انجام بدین!

----------


## lili96666

دوحالت داره یا این ساعت واسه یکی کافیه یا اینکه نیست اگه کافی که زیادش کنی نیاز تی ولی اگه کمه نیازه مثلا من عربیم خوب نی هرروز 1ساعت می خونم بلکه پیشرفت کنم.ولی ابیاتم خوبه 100میزنم نخونده یالا80باورکنید این ازمون لای کتاب ادبیاتو بازنکردم قلم چی100زدم ترازمم 7300شده کلا زیر 80نمیزنم ادبیات واسه این نمی خونمش باتوجه به شرایط برنامه بریز اگه کافیه همین8ساعت خوبه ولی اگه نه بیشتر بخون

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام بچه ها خوب هستین؟؟
> 
> بچه ها شاید شما هم اینجوری باشین که پشت کنکوری هستین اما ساعت مطالعتون کمه در هفته
> من خودم روزی میانگین 8-9 ساعت میخونم دوست دارم برسونمش به 13 ساعت ولی همین 8 ساعت که میخونم خسته میشم
> میخواستم ببینم راهکاری دارین که از تفریحات دورو اطرفام بزنم مثل جامعه های مجازی و غیره و ساعت درسمو برسونم به اون میزان 13 ساعت؟؟


داداش من 2 ساعت میخونم خسته میشم ! شما چطوری رسوندی به 9 ساعت  :Yahoo (110): ؟؟

----------


## doctor reza

«« 15ساعت مطالعه درروز»»

----------


## _fatemeh_

من کافیه یه روز با ساعت مطالعه بالا و عالی بخونم هیچی دیگه فرداش تا ساعت 12 ظهر خوابم و حتی ممکنه ساعت مطالعه برسه به صفر!!!!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## lili96666

واقعا سخت نی من 16ساعت مفیدم می تونم منتها بعدش دیگه خیلی اعتماد به نفسم بالا میره کلا من مقاومت عجیبی دربرابر موفقیت دارم :Yahoo (4): 6/30پامیشم تا1شب شاید 1ساعت استراحت بکنم کلا اگه بیفتم رو خط درس کل روزو می خونم ولی اگه نه اصلا نمی خونم

----------


## mahyar70

من نمیدونم شما ها چجوری درس میخونید که باید 16 ساعت در هفته مطالعه داشته باشید و ... 
من توی هفته شاید 16-20 ساعت درس بخونم . راحت میتونم یک کتاب رو یاد بگیرم شما چجوری میخونید که نیاز دارید این همه روی یک کتاب مانور بدید ؟ 16 ساعت در روز ؟!!!! 
البته من هیچ معقه روی حفظ کردن مانور ندادم باید اصل مطلب رو یاد بگیرم . برای من یادگرفتن مهمه تره تا حفظ کردن .  دوستان اگه میبینن نمیتونن توی ساعت کمتری به نتیجه برسن لادم نیست 16 ساعت در روز مطالاعه کنند شاید شیوه خوندنشون رو تغییر بدن کفایت کنه .

----------


## lili96666

دوست عزیز شما کنکورید؟؟؟بعد من کل درسامو می خونم تو ی روز وخیلی خوبه ترجیح میدم درسا پیوسته بخونم تا اینکه مثلا ی روز 2ساعت ریاضی بخونم دور یا ی روز بعدش دوباره من نگفتم کسی مثه من بخونه من اینطوری می خونم به دردم می خوره حتی بعضیآ درسام صد زدم تو کانون پیوستگی واسه من مهمه

----------


## hoonam

ساعت مطالعه هم تا یه جایی خوبه و جواب میده ولی وقتی از یه حد معمول خارج بشه فقط و فقط وقت تلف کردن و مایوس شدنو به دنبال خواهد داشت...به نظر من اگه با همون مطالعه 8 ساعت یکم کیفیت رو بالا ببری به نتیجه دلخواهت میرسی

----------


## sahar95

اولین ترمی بود که وارد رشته ی پزشکی شده بود.همه چی براش جالب بود و با کنجکاوی دوست داشت که همه رو یاد بگیره...

با انگیزه ی رفتن به دانشگاه صبحا از خ,hب بیدار میشد وبا شوق میرفت سمت دانشگاه
عاشق درسایی بود که یاد میگرفت چون ۱ سال تموم براش زحمت  کشیده بود و تمام سختیا رو به جون خودش خریده بود....

روزایی که آزمایشگاه داشت  با ذوق و شوق روپوش سفیدش رو میپوشید… جلوی آینه یقه روپوش رو مرتب میکرد  خودشو برانداز میکرد…
به به بالاخره دارم دکتر میشم…اما این همه ی قضیه نبود. اواخر ترم بود یه روز صبح وقتی  کلاس تموم شد ونماینده ی کلاس رفت جلوی کلاس و میکروفن رو گرفت دستش و خبری  رو اعلام کرد که خیلیا سالها منتظرش بودن واصلا شاید با همین انگیزه درس  خونده بودن. اصلا باورش نمیشدوای خدا چی میشنوم.یعنی به این زودی آرزوم برآورده شد؟؟اونروز نماینده کلاس این خبر رو داده بود که چند روز دیگه….همه ی بچهای کلاس رو به بازدید آموزشی از بخش کودکان یه  بیمارستان بزرگ میبرن. یه لحظه رفت تو فکر…. دیگه این منم که با روپوش سفید  توی راهروی بیمارستان قدم میزنم…. مریضا رو معاینه میکنم و میتونم درباره ی  بیماریش نظر بدم….کسی بخاد صدام کنه حتما قبل از اسمم میگه دکتر… همون  چیزی که براش زحمت کشیدم…از رویا اومد بیرون…خیلی خوشحال شده بود. به سرعت رفت خونه و ماجرا رو با شوق و ذوق برای مامان و بابا تعریف کرد.شب قبل از بازدید تو این فکر بود که چطوری باید برخورد  کنم و اون همه خوشحالی خودمو کنترل کنم؟ روپوشش رو شسته و اتو کرده بود و  اماده گذاشت توی کیفش.خلاصه اونشب با این دلخوشی که فردا روز برآورده شدن آرزوشه چشماشو بست و….صبح.قبل از صدای زنگ ساعت از شوق بازدید بیدار شد….. حتی نفهمید که صبحونشو چطوری خورد و خودشو رسوند دانشکدهوقتی رسید همه ی دوستاش رو دید که اونا هم مثل خودش  چشماشون از خوشحالی برق میزد و میدونست دارن به چی فکر میکنن. به همراه یه  پزشک متخصص اطفال سوار اتوبوس شدن و پس از چن دقیقه رسیدن جلوی بیمارستان.وقتی که پیاده شدن خودشو جلوی جای دید که سالها وقتی از جلوش رد میشد میگفت خدایا ینی ممکنه یه روز به عنوان پزشک وارد اینجا شم؟امروز آرزوش برآورده شده بود…وارد حیاط بیمارستان  شدن.پزشک اطفالی که همراهشون بود توضیحات خیلی خوبی درباره برخورد با بیمار  و درک کردن حال خودشون و همراهاشون داد.به دقت گوش کرد و دسته دسته وارد  قسمت های مختلف بیمارستان شدن.دیدن بچهایی که توی اون سن کم مریض بودن خیلی براش سخت  بود حتی یکم بغض گلوش رو گرفت اما قوی موند….همراه دکتر پیش میرفت.درباره ی  هر مریض توضیحات مختصری میدادن و هرکدوم از دانشجوا نظرش رو میگفت….حس  بزرگیه که یه پزشک متخصص نظراتتو گوش کنه و بخاطر دقتت تحسینت کنه…اونروز رویایی گذشت…دلش نمیخاست اصلا از بیمارستان بیرون  بیاد بخاطر ارزشی که توی خودش احساس میکرد.کم مونده بود که از خوشحالی  فریاد بزنه که خدایاااااا ممنونتم بخاطر اینکه تلاشمو بی نتیجه نذاشتی…داستانی که گفتم هرسال و هر ترم داره اتفاق میفته….

 یه  روزی هم برای شما اتفاق خواهد افتاد…. حس قرار گرفتن جایی که یک سال روز و شب براش  زحمت کشیدی.نخابیدی. تنهایی رو تحمل کردی غیرقابل وصفه. فقط باید خودت توش  قرار بگیری تا بفهمی چی میگن .....اونوقته که باور میکنی که دوران کنکور یکی از  بهترین دورانای زندگیت بوده ولی قدرشو ندونستی
پس فقط کافیه بخایش و زحمتشو به جونت بخری _تومیتونی....همین_

----------


## sahar95

به متن بالا خوووووووووووووووووب فک کن...

----------


## T!G3R

> تا خودت خودتو از همه چیز محروم نکنی نمیتونی به این خاستت برسی . خودت باید گوشی لپ تاپ کامپیوتر و ... همه رو جم کنی پرت کنی دور .
> حتی اگه اونا رو جم کردی بازم کمه و یه خطر بزرگتر تو رو تهدید میکنه اونم موووووووووووووووووووووووو  وودم .
> ینی تیکه تیکش کنااااااااااااا


یا ابوالفضل!!!
این چه راهکاریه ؟!!!!!!!!
__________________________________________________  __
ر.ا : ببین دوست عزیز
جنابعالی اگه پشتکار و پتانسیلش رو داشته باشیهااااا کافیه
نیازی به این کارا نیست
خودت میری میشینی درس میخونی
ولی اگه نه پتانسیل و نه پشتکار داشته باشی خودتو تو اتاقت قرنتینه هم بکنی باز درس نمیشه
همه چی به خودت بستگی داره
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Uncertain

میدونم شعار ه ولی ساعت مطالعه واقعا مهم نیس مثلا همین 8 ساعت ممکنه به اندازه 12 ساعت یه نفر دیگه بازدهی داشته باشه

----------


## sahand7

متن در حد لاللللللللللللللللللللللل  لللللللللللللللللللللللیگ  ا

----------

